# Woo! Aby bub with rosettes to his shoulder!!



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Woohoo! Loving this little boy!!!!!! Satin blue tan aby 


satin blue tan abyssinian buck pup by CSBeck, on Flickr

satin blue tan abyssinian buck pup by CSBeck, on Flickr

satin blue tan abyssinian buck pup by CSBeck, on Flickr

satin blue tan abyssinian buck pup by CSBeck, on Flickr

satin blue tan abyssinian buck pup by CSBeck, on Flickr

satin blue tan abyssinian buck pup by CSBeck, on Flickr


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Well my my my! He is one stunning little mousie!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

fab! congrats


----------



## Jacqueline (Jul 16, 2009)

He looks good, congratulations!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

what a cutie


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Very nice! I can't wait to see his adult coat! You must be on cloud nine!


----------



## Mauspup (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow, his coat is so lovely. Very beautiful little fellow. Congrats!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aww... how cute is he! Reminds me of a bad hair day, or a Rhodesian Ridgeback dog!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks guys!! I'm SO happy with him!!  He's not as big as a couple of his brothers....but its b/c the 2 bigger ones started out on a different doe who happens to be a much better mother (the bubs started on her, from any of the litters I had recently...were way bigger than siblings on other does...lol). I need to get updated pics!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

He's totally delightful! Are the shoulder rosettes less common than the rump ones?


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

glad to see the abys are breeding well for you. Here is their grandad as a young mouse. you can see the swirls spread onto the cheeks.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

ooooh!!!  thanks for sharing!!!...I had not seen pics of him before, he is lovely! I will be breeding some of the youngsters from the first litters very soon  I currently have one of the bucks with his mom and a couple of non-abys.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

How charming! He is super handsome!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

gorgeous


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

He is just lovely! Between the swirls and the satin coat... oh! *swoon*


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

What studs! Wow! I've never seen anything like them.


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

So lovely, such a shame there's not more abys around! <3


----------

